# Dino-poodle



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Well it's not creative, but with scheduled rain for today and the park is very wet this morning it was my way of keeping her hair out of her eyes for agility tonight and not getting mats. We play ball every day. She usually looks like #3 and 4


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Heh, heh, heh! Vogue can stand ANY look! And if it does the job, well don't knock it!

Loving the pink rings...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree! Whatever works!!!! Vogue has grown into a gorgeous Spoo! I love her 'Pink Conti'!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful!!!! I love the way you did the pink-coloring on her coat! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Gorgeous! What do you use for her color?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Love it all, especially the pink highlights!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Very pretty and the pink is nice....subtle. Cute girl!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Avatar is a safe semi permanent to use on dogs. I bathe her every 5-7 days and her pink has not been done since this pic on March 10th. So you basically have to cut it out. I plan on redoing it this week but adding another color.. Honestly her coat change takes up so much time that I usually do bathe and some scissor work then redo clipper work another day and dye a different day.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

This was March 20th. Already some fading.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ItzaClip that looks like so much fun to be able to do. It could almost make me wish Lily was white, but then she wouldn't really be my Lily would she? Maybe the next one will be white...


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gosh she looks fab! I kinda wish I had a white or apricot to colour in, but mine spend so much time roughing it in the countryside it would be a waste of energy... and black doesn't show the dirt so much!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Gosh she looks fab! I kinda wish I had a white or apricot to colour in, but mine spend so much time roughing it in the countryside it would be a waste of energy... and black doesn't show the dirt so much!


Manxcat, I'm with you on that not showing the dirt thing. It is funny though I know someone with a white standard who always looks like fresh snow he is so bright. I asked her once how often he got bathed and she told me not too much more than every few weeks. She said he grooms himself clean!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> Gosh she looks fab! I kinda wish I had a white or apricot to colour in, but mine spend so much time roughing it in the countryside it would be a waste of energy... and black doesn't show the dirt so much!


I do color her bottoms of legs because our agility was in a dirt arena all winter. But after fostering dogs for last 12 years, I've learned that I'm neurotic about having my dog look clean and freshly groomed (must be the groomer in me!) I used to bath every week-2 weeks no matter what color they were. One thing I love about switch to conti is it's usually only the bracelets that get dirty. So after hiking in mountains all day I washed her bracelets and blow dried and like new!! (Yes I'm the crazy groomer that brought shampoo brushes and a HV blow dryer to my anniversary cabin in Banff mountains!)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

